
Mail-Order CRISPR Kits Allow Anyone to Hack DNA - jonbaer
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/mail-order-crispr-kits-allow-absolutely-anyone-to-hack-dna/
======
kneel
"Hack" DNA. This kit is nice if you want some hands on molecular biology
experience but really boring as far as what you'll do; mix some liquid in
tubes and then watch ecoli grow on a plate.

CRISPR is really overhyped, there are a lot of problems with it still. No one
will be hacking human embryos in their garage anytime soon.

~~~
RepressedEmu
Not with THAT attitude!

------
sunstone
This could be really useful. In fact my brother could use some extra fingers.
I guess I would just have to ladle some of this on his salad and wait for the
digits to erupt?

------
memracom
My 10y0 daughter wants to get this.

She is busy dreaming up genetic experiments, mostly inserting features of one
organism in another, and has a theory that there will be a future movement
like the Amish that will have rules as to what technology they will use, and
which they will forbid. Of course she thinks CRISPR will be one of the things
allowed.

------
Buttes
How long until people are making bathtub crystal meth with GM yeast?

~~~
blacksmith_tb
While a talented lab might be able to make yeast produce ephedrine (since
Ephedra sp. do that naturally - no idea how complex that is, though, I am not
biochemist), I don't think there are any organisms that synthesize
methamphetamine directly...

~~~
dekhn
Nothing about this idea is unrealistic.

[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d-brief/2015/09/15/modifie...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d-brief/2015/09/15/modified-
yeast-marijuana/)

